

Peter Thiel vs Warren Buffet - hardik
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/02/16/warren-buffett-peter-thiel-and-the-return-to-zero-sum-economics/

======
gamechangr
This is just name dropping. Warren Buffet's "opinion" was not opposing Thiel
or specific

